# Put on a bib, your gonna drool.



## DanSycks (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey crew. Thought I would show you all what I am working on for a Mk4 big brake upgrade. If it goes as well as we think it will there may be a few extra set sitting around. 
Feel free and let me know if you may be interested in a set of 12.2" by 1.25" (yes, 1.25") all billet and bad monsters.










_Modified by DanSycks at 2:47 PM 8-18-2006_


----------



## 01 Wolfsburg (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Put on a bib, your gonna drool. (DanSycks)*

That's sexy. But how fast are you going that you need that massive rotor? I don't think an Enzo could heatsoak that thing.


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Put on a bib, your gonna drool. (01 Wolfsburg)*

Going to LeMans??


----------



## DanSycks (Aug 30, 2005)

No, not going to LeMans but I and a few of my friends are know to be track sluts and nothing gets the pucker factor up like getting to the end of the fast section and finding nothing under the middle pedal.
Also please note that I do also work with a Pro Rally team. We love the fact that these things are all but bomb proof and we can put together a similar version that will fit under the 15s we need to run. 


_Modified by DanSycks at 2:46 AM 8-19-2006_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Put on a bib, your gonna drool. (DanSycks)*

Curved vanes are sweet. Nice job! What exactly is the red part? Is that the rotor hat or is it just a placeholder to show you how a wheel would mount up?


----------



## Sketchykid (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Put on a bib, your gonna drool. (DanSycks)*

any more info, on prices, needed wheel sizes etc.? Looks great.


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: Put on a bib, your gonna drool. (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_What exactly is the red part? Is that the rotor hat or is it just a placeholder to show you how a wheel would mount up?

Looks like the rotor hat to me. It has to be really thick to allow for the 1.25 wide rotor and offset for the caliper.
Trick setup! I'd be interested to know how much, ballpark, you would want for a set. What model is the caliper? Is the rotor itself an off-the-shelf item that is easily replaced when it wears?


_Modified by passatrcr at 2:39 PM 8-21-2006_


----------



## MsVW (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Put on a bib, your gonna drool. (DanSycks)*

What's the ballpark figure?


----------



## shorty53186 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (DanSycks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanSycks* »_No, not going to LeMans but I and a few of my friends are know to be track sluts and nothing gets the pucker factor up like getting to the end of the fast section and finding nothing under the middle pedal.
Also please note that I do also work with a Pro Rally team. We love the fact that these things are all but bomb proof and we can put together a similar version that will fit under the 15s we need to run. 

_Modified by DanSycks at 2:46 AM 8-19-2006_

I might be interested if you can get them to fit under 15s


----------



## DanSycks (Aug 30, 2005)

Up to the moment info on these can be found here...
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=148882
These are in fact true 2 piece rotors which allow one to replace the rotor and keep the hat. This cuts weight a ton and allows a more economical upgrade longterm.
I would not care to pimp these as such on this site but there is a chance that these will be available for public consumption at some point soon.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Put on a bib, your gonna drool. (veedubb7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubb7* »_Going to LeMans??


Why are people afraid of too much braking ability! 















Rule #1 you can never have too much brake!
Just did 12.3 TT fronts with 10.1 vented on the way but would like to get a nice two piece for light weight and cartridge style calipers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

I just read the complete 4 pages of that thread, and its amazing how you'd like to keep the price under that low of a target. Very cool for the Mk4 guys.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (DanSycks)*

Make them with an 11 - 11.3 inch rotor to fit under 15" wheels. keep in mind making the carrier less than a 1/4" thicker and these will fit on mk2 GLI's, passat B3's and B4's, all corrado's and all mk3's. so offer a version of carriers for both mk2/3 and mk4's. 
I already have the 11" wilwood kit on my mk2 and the pads can be changed in a second when you change wheels for track and street sets. they are the best I can get to fit under a 15" wheel and remain 4 lug. 
Even a 12.3" rotor option would be great because the wilwood 13" kit is too big and has too much front bias, while not offering much thicker of a rotor. The ECS 12.3" porsche boxter caliper kit uses stock TT or 2 piece rotors but starts at $1045 for cost. Can you get them with the forged dynalites rather than billet ones so we don't need the bridgebolts? it makes changing pads that much faster.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Put on a bib, your gonna drool. (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_ Why are people afraid of too much braking ability!









Probably afraid of doing endo's.








Awesome looking brake set-up!


----------



## DanSycks (Aug 30, 2005)

I do in fact understand that there is a lot of conflicting info out there on binders. To be honest I really don't have all the answers but I have found some things in the past that worked for myself and am aware of what has worked for the rally team. 
Its my hope that I can find for myself new things that work better and do it for less than some would charge and share those results.


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

How much dothey weoght ....because unsprung weight sucks big time ....


----------



## StereoMotional (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (-KIX-)*

i love those man


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (DanSycks)*

nice items. not allowed in ITB. But thats ok nothing better then using the guy in front of you to help your braking zone.


----------

